
U.S.'s Only Civilian Town Encircled by a Military Base - curtis
https://princewilliamliving.com/2014/05/no-piece-virginia-touches-town-u-s-s-civilian-town-encircled-military-base/
======
matt4077
That seems rather depressing... People so scared of crime, they voluntarily
choose to live in a sort of police state. No wonder that "the vast majority of
crime in the Town of Quantico is domestic related".

